# English Bulldog looking for alternative to Hills Perscription U/D



## Lkane0322 (Feb 2, 2011)

Long story short, my wonderful and amazing 8 year old english bulldog baby is Bailey. A number of years ago he formed stone (cystine or oxalate - can't remember right now) and had to have surgery and has been on Hills Science Diet perscription ever since. He was a big boy to begin with but went from 75lbs to 100lbs. I have tried things in the past to make him lose weight and right now weighs about 87lb. I want him off of this awful food but can't find a alternative and am too nervous to cook for him, My biggest fear is that the stones will return and he will need surgery and of course that scares me. I want my baby to be healthy and live as long as i can possibly have him in my life.

I wanted to try Avoderm or Wellness but am nervous of the protein causing stones. My vet is not really helping. I am in Central New Jersey.

I am getting very discouraged =(


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some animals absolutely NEED the prescription food, and others will be fine on a different food. Problem is, you can't really know which category your dog is in without experimenting, and that could cause the stones to come back.

Is his main problem with the food that he gains weight on it? If so, is it possible to just cut back on the amount he gets? If he's overweight, clearly he's getting too many calories for his needs. And, as he gets older, his caloric needs will decrease, so he could just be getting to much to eat. 

You need to find out what kind of urinary crystals he had, because they have very different causes. I believe there are Yahoo groups for owner of dogs with these issues, and the people there really know their stuff. Some have had success with home-prepared diets, others have had to stay with the prescription stuff. But I do think you'd get more specialized advice there, it would be worth joining.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

What exactly do you not like about the food he's on right now? What specifically do you wish were different about it?


----------



## Lkane0322 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. He is on the Hills U/D to be sure he does not develop struvite or oxalate bladder stones again (spelling ?). Since he has been on this food he has gained 25 pounds. I have made attempts with cutting the amount of food, green beans and even other food but the fear of the stones coming back always makes me go back. I like my vet but he is offering no other alternatives and its hard to find someone with the same issues. Bailey is almost 8 already so i can't chance him needing surgery but want very badly to increase his healthy life span.

Thanks for any info or direction anyone can push me in.


----------



## Wifi (Mar 3, 2011)

I have stumbled upon this website because I was searching for additional information regarding HILLS UD and saw your post. Our 2 year old male Dalmatian (Wifi pronounced Wee Fee) had urate stones removed in November 2010. There were HUNDREDS! We had no idea this was going on...over night he was unable to urinate...so we rushed him in. He is on the Hills UD now and is also gaining weight. We have started to cut him back and will be bringing him to weigh in at the end of March. For us this is the only food that we can give him. He eats the Hills UD dry and Hills UD canned. In our case he is not allowed any treats, other than: bananas, watermelon, and honeydew. Up until his surgery we were basically cooking for him. Vegetables, rice, chicken etc. and very aware that this breed is susceptible to stones so def. watched the foods high in purines...we had them listed on our fridge! I would prefer cooking for him but cannot take a chance on the stones coming back. I read one forum where a lady did not want to continue with the Hills UD and started cooking for her dog again…the dog ended up having to have another operation. Personally I want to avoid that…the first one was enough to push us all over the edge. Talk to your vet, ours is in constant contact with the Hills Vet who have been phenomenal with their advice. Perhaps if you cut back and walk an extra block each day, eventually it will come off...at least that is what we are hoping on our end. His coat looks great, and he's healthy...if we can just get rid of a few lbs...we would be golden.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

I highly suggest doing a search for a holistic vet in your area. They can help come up with a much healthier alternative than Hills and can suggest which healthy supplements can help your guy. A 25lb weight gain is an enourmous amount for a dog. Your vet should def be taking concern in that, isn't he worried about the negative reults it can have on his health? Here's a few links that may help 

http://www.holisticvetlist.com/

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_6/features/Kidney-Stones-Bladder-Stones_16231-1.html

http://www.dogcathomeprepareddiet.com/index.htm


----------



## smerch03 (Mar 18, 2011)

Trying to make a long story as short as possible...my 12 yr old sheltie developed stones when she was 1 yr old and was put on w/d (I don't think u/d was around back then). I was young at the time (19 yrs old) and didn't know much of anything in regards to the different types of food, fast forwards to my twenty's I got concerned with all the crap in the Hill's Rx foods so I took my baby to a holistic Vet (we are military and had just moved so I needed a new Vet anyways) and she took my baby off the Rx diet and put her on Natural Balance duck and sweet potatoe. She said the duck and sweet pot would move through her system fast so there would be less time to develop stones. Although I liked this vet her customer service was less than average (esp with seeing a animal who needed to be seen that day at the last minute). So I started looking for another vet (my baby has a long medical history her recrords are about an inch and a half thick). When I was getting her teeth cleaned I also ordered a senior screening which included mucho blood work/urine and stool testing etc. Well cyrstals were once again appearing, so so much for the alternative food - she back on w/d and u/d. 

I really really wish there was a good alternative to rx diets but I just don't think there are. I told my new vet the concerns I have with the Rx diets and she agreed they aren't made with the best products but they do what they are made to do. I came across this site b/c I too was looking for new info about the subject. My baby just had a huge cancerous tumor removed a week ago and will NOT eat her dog food. For the first five days I made her chicken and rice but she needs to start eating her dog food. I give her 1/4 of a can of food and a little dry food twice a day but she takes her snout and knocks the food over and puts the bowl on top of it. I am sooooo frusterated. 

I wish you the best with your English Bulldog and hope to goodness someone would find a alternative to u/d!


----------



## nicky75 (Oct 10, 2012)

her dog is putting on weight!!!???? so she is looking for an alternative. geeezzzzz!!!!!


----------



## nicky75 (Oct 10, 2012)

my dog had 3 bladder stones removed and was placed on u/d biscuits. we regularly test his urine for crystals, and have adjusted his u/d biscuits according to the protein found in his urine, if its high he gets less etc. he is a 13.5 kg jack russell x, so he gets 1/3 cup of biscuits a day (plus wet food and vegies). that is the only u/d thing he gets, only what he needs, as little as possible. Has your dog had his thyroid function checked?? the last few years, my dog was increasing in weight and not eating all that much, I suspected a thyroid problem as I have it and knew the symptoms. the test came back that his thyroid function was low, but not enough to warrant medication, so we got all the blood tests we could for all other diseases, ie. diabetes, cushings, liver function etc, and found nothing. it was only then the vet said he could do a complex thyroid test, derrrr!! why didn't he do that in the first place?? it turns out he has an underactive thyroid after all. the medication is very cheap, and we should see results in 3 months


----------

